# Windows multipoint server 2010



## tonchis (Feb 25, 2010)

I am working on a Windows multipoint server 2010. I have Free Dos and wanted to change From C drive to D drive to install an operation system, while using the command prompt D: it will not change to D drive. It does have a DVD drive but i can not change from c to d. I have tried different commands but it will still not change. I hope sombody can help! This is a server with 5 thin clients. Also can anybody tell me what the key is to open the Bios. Thank you,

tonchis


----------

